# Weird question on Walmart return policy?



## imranh101 (Jan 22, 2013)

I figured if there was anywhere I could ask without being berated by people saying that it's not right and getting banned, it was here.
So I bought a PS Vita on release day from target.
Two days ago I had it in my pocket and the screen broke. Never dropped.
Now, still within one year warranty, I call Sony and ask and they say that accidental damage is not covered. Even though I explained that it never got dropped, it just broke in my pocket. 
So they want $130 to fix it.
Now, of course, I can always pull the walmart switcheroo.
So, here's the scenario.
Go in, buy a PS Vita using my credit card.
Come back out the store, head over to my car, take the serial sticker off my old PS Vita, and the new one, then reapply the new serial sticker to the old using a tiny drop of super glue. The people at walmart won't know the difference.
Now if I go back to the store (say hang out in the car for 30 minutes?) and try to return... say "it wouldn't turn on"... if I had the receipt, would they definitely give me the money back on to my credit card?
I know they'd take it back but would they give me my money back on to my card?
Or would they insist I either A. take a replacement Vita (since mine "wouldn't turn on") or would they B. say the only thing I could have was a gift card? 
I need the money back on my credit card, I never ever shop at walmart so a $250 giftcard is useless. I need that money back in my checking account.

Thanks in advance and please don't judge me for it... I sold an xBox to get the vita and don't just have another $130 laying around to repair it... And I literally DAY THAT IT BROKE had bought PS Plus with a christmas giftcard so I could get all the free games... Shittiest day ever...


----------



## Rydian (Jan 22, 2013)

It may be your back luck, but you'd be fucking somebody else over because of it.

Also they give cash even if you bought with a card.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Jan 22, 2013)

What credit card did you use? Most credit card covers accidental damage if you tell them you dropped it and it would not work.


----------



## imranh101 (Jan 22, 2013)

Rydian said:


> It may be your back luck, but you'd be fucking somebody else over because of it.
> 
> Also they give cash even if you bought with a card.


 
No, I'll tell them it's broken, wouldn't turn on... They'll send it back to Sony, they'll refurbish it, and resell it.
If anything Walmart will be out money, but I could care less for them. 
sony will be doing what they should have done in the first place... fixing it.

And I guess cash is fine, i can drop that back in my account. so long as you're sure that's what will happen.


----------



## imranh101 (Jan 22, 2013)

trumpet-205 said:


> What credit card did you use? Most credit card covers accidental damage if you tell them you dropped it and it would not work.


I believe the original PS Vita was payed for on my mothers credit card, as she works at Target and gets 10% off employee discount, then another 5% for using the official target red card. which is basically a debit card out of her checking account, so i believe it would not cover any damage


----------



## trumpet-205 (Jan 22, 2013)

imranh101 said:


> I believe the original PS Vita was payed for on my mothers credit card, as she works at Target and gets 10% off employee discount, then another 5% for using the official target red card. which is basically a debit card out of her checking account, so i believe it would not cover any damage


Yeah, Redcard does not cover it. Most Visa/MC/Discover/AMEX will.


----------



## imranh101 (Jan 22, 2013)

So I just drained the battery on my broken vita (so I can tell them "it wouldn't turn on".. They won't plug it in to test it, they'll say "okay".
So as far as I can tell, peeling the sticker off shouldn't be terribly difficult since there are reports of them falling off with use anyway. A tiny dabble of super glue should, however secure it on. The only question is if they will for sure give me cash for it AFAIK this is pretty foolproof... And in fact, if I paid with cash, which I can do, they should for certain be able to give me cash, right?


----------



## imranh101 (Jan 22, 2013)

Rydian said:


> It may be your back luck, but you'd be fucking somebody else over because of it.
> 
> Also they give cash even if you bought with a card.


 

Just want to ask one more time before I head out, you are 100% sure that if I pay with credit they will give cash?
And if I pay with cash they WILL give cash back rather than say "You can only have another one" or "Here is a $275 walmart gift card"??


----------



## Alexrose (Jan 22, 2013)

You could get done for fraud.


----------



## pwsincd (Jan 22, 2013)

Do you have to say its broken , cant you just claim it as an unwanted gift and  ask for a refund ? Consumer right to return ?


----------



## Rydian (Jan 22, 2013)

imranh101 said:


> Just want to ask one more time before I head out, you are 100% sure that if I pay with credit they will give cash?
> And if I pay with cash they WILL give cash back rather than say "You can only have another one" or "Here is a $275 walmart gift card"??


I've only done one return (a PSP), I paid with a card and they gave me cash and they didn't give me an alternative, but I also didn't ask.


----------



## imranh101 (Jan 22, 2013)

Alexrose said:


> You could get done for fraud.


With how often people do this, I highly doubt it. People do this with RROD xBoxes all the time. 
And if I pay with cash they probably won't be asking for my drivers license or anything for a return.
Worst thing that can realistically happen is they have a picture of me and it says "This guy is known scammer" and they don't let me shop at that Walmart anymore. Which, honestly, I could care less about.


----------



## imranh101 (Jan 22, 2013)

pwsincd said:


> Do you have to say its broken , cant you just claim it as an unwanted gift and ask for a refund ? Consumer right to return ?


Then they will put it back on the shelf, someone will buy a broken Vita, they will get pissed, then that's when walmart's bell goes off that it is fraud. but if I say it's broken it gets sent back to Sony for repair and that's (just about) the end of that.


----------



## Tuddles (Jan 22, 2013)

walmart needs a receipt for money back ,,,,no receipt you get replacement of item only


----------



## imranh101 (Jan 22, 2013)

Tuddles said:


> walmart needs a receipt for money back ,,,,no receipt you get replacement of item only


Well if I bought it 1 hr ago I'lll definitely keep the receipt and give it back with. Just want to make sure they will in fact give me money back even if I say it's broken.


----------



## pwsincd (Jan 22, 2013)

I dont really agree with what your doing. I understand , but dont agree. sorry.


----------



## imranh101 (Jan 22, 2013)

pwsincd said:


> I dont really agree with what your doing. I understand , but dont agree. sorry.


 No worries, I understand (especially since I work retail) but then I simply ask you kindly leave the thread


----------



## DownLoadableGod (Jan 22, 2013)

Did it work? One time my uncle bought those really expensive steaks that say USDA money back guarantee. He took back the receipt and they have him cash back. He didn't even open them. I don't think Walmart cares.  He paid with a card so I think your fine. It was like a hundred bucks worth of steak.

Edit: Weird we started at the same day and are both lurkers.


----------



## DaddyOof4 (Jan 22, 2013)

if you pay with a credit card, they will just refund the money to the card. They will not give you cash. They will also have all your info from your credit card when they figure out you ripped them off.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 22, 2013)

It's a bad, bad idea. 

You need to return it with full packaging, just to let you know.


----------



## Orbiting234 (Jan 22, 2013)

Just because you don't have the money to repair it does *not* give you the right to commit fraud.  Never has, never will.

You won't DIE without a Vita while you save up.


----------



## tbgtbg (Jan 22, 2013)

I once had a real hassle returning a defective game to Walmart (the center of the disc had a hairline crack). Even after they opened every copy in the store and they all turned out to have the same defect (must've gotten a bad batch) they still were making up bullshit about how they couldn't give me back my twenty bucks because of "copyright law"    and only wanted to give me credit towards another game (none of which they had in stock that I wanted). Funny how that "law" suddenly vanished when I put up enough of a fuss that the ass. man. called the actual store manager who just said "give him back his twenty bucks".


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 22, 2013)

Orbiting234 said:


> Just because you don't have the money to repair it does *not* give you the right to commit fraud. Never has, never will.
> 
> You won't DIE without a Vita while you save up.


Completely _agree _with you.

@OP
I remember this story my sister told me.
She works at Best Buy, and stores have some policy against fraud. Your scenario is similar to what happened, and the store found out right away. You don't want to know the consequences.


----------



## imranh101 (Jan 22, 2013)

DownLoadableGod said:


> Did it work? One time my uncle bought those really expensive steaks that say USDA money back guarantee. He took back the receipt and they have him cash back. He didn't even open them. I don't think Walmart cares. He paid with a card so I think your fine. It was like a hundred bucks worth of steak.
> 
> Edit: Weird we started at the same day and are both lurkers.


Dafuuuuuuq that's insane...
Anyways... I have purchased a PSV from K-Mart (all walmart were out of stock) but called a different one ahead and said "I bought a PS Vita yesterday with cash, and, well, it won't turn on" she said "Do you still have the receipt?" "Yes" "Alright well bring it in along with the original accessories and we will return it" "Will I get a replacement or will I get my cash back?" "Whichever you choose."


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jan 22, 2013)

this is fraud any way you look at it.  the vita broke in your pocket.  you had it on your person and it broke.  therefore, it's your fault, not walmart's or sony's...


----------



## imranh101 (Jan 22, 2013)

People telling me how I'm committing fraud... on a forum that is basically set on the grounds of "how to play pirated games". Tell me otherwise, I know, you own the game, but the premise is still there.


----------



## jefffisher (Jan 22, 2013)

imranh101 said:


> People telling me how I'm committing fraud... on a forum that is basically set on the grounds of "how to play pirated games". Tell me otherwise, I know, you own the game, but the premise is still there.


piracy is a victimless crime and very few people ever get caught, fraud you are fucking over walmart and if they realize what you are trying to do you're going to be arrested right then and there.


----------



## imranh101 (Jan 22, 2013)

jefffisher said:


> piracy is a victimless crime and very few people ever get caught, fraud you are fucking over walmart and if they realize what you are trying to do you're going to be arrested right then and there.


"Piracy is a victimless crime" "fraud you are fucking over walmart"
So you're telling me that buy downloading games illegally rather than buying them you're not "fucking over _____ game company"?


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Jan 22, 2013)

LOL dont listen to the pansys on this thread, Sony is a multi million dollar company you think $150 bucks is gonna damage them? Its there fault for making faulty devices a VIta is like 400 dollars and he just bought it and they want him to pay to fix it? If it really broke in your pocket and not from a fall then that obviously means the screen was faulty. Now if the specific method your trying to use will be successful i have no comment on that i guess its just comes down to whos behind the cashier


----------



## Devin (Jan 22, 2013)

If I did a return like that, they'd probably give me cash back.

So do it up, and post back with your luck. (Or don't and we'll all speculate about what happened to you.)

Full proof plan though. Just as long as they don't do checks on the Vita or anything. No way to tell anyway as you've drained the battery.


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Jan 22, 2013)

imranh101 said:


> "Piracy is a victimless crime" "fraud you are fucking over walmart"
> So you're telling me that buy downloading games illegally rather than buying them you're not "fucking over _____ game company"?


I think he means theres no chance of being caught


----------



## imranh101 (Jan 22, 2013)

Devin said:


> If I did a return like that, they'd probably give me cash back.
> 
> So do it up, and post back with your luck. (Or don't and we'll all speculate about what happened to you.)
> 
> Full proof plan though. Just as long as they don't do checks on the Vita or anything. No way to tell anyway as you've drained the battery.


This is exactly what I was thinking. Could they technically catch me? Yeah, what would that entail?
1. After I give it to them (they can't tell what's wrong) they send it back to Sony to be refurbished. It gets there in a week.
2. Sony opens up the device, (after fixing all the other devices that are in "line" before "mine") and fixes it. Give that a week. 
3. They see that the serial number of the device is different than the sticker. 
4. I guess what you expect here is that they mark it in a system, then the Sony rep calls Kmart and tells them it happened.
5. I payed with cash so they say "we'll find his face on camera" and, I guess, look back 3 weeks of footage to get a picture of my face.
6. I'm not allowed to shop at that Kmart anymore.
7. Oh no?

PS The new Serial # sticker is well applied, can't tell it was ever removed.


----------



## Devin (Jan 22, 2013)

Too much work for a $250 system. Sony fixes it, and then sends it back. There isn't a dedicated process to catch people who do this. Or else a ton of people I know would be in quite a bit of trouble.

Do what you're gonna do, and look on. Bet those screens only cost Sony a few pennies anyway.


----------



## imranh101 (Jan 22, 2013)

CanuckBuck said:


> LOL dont listen to the pansys on this thread, Sony is a multi million dollar company you think $150 bucks is gonna damage them? Its there fault for making faulty devices a VIta is like 400 dollars and he just bought it and they want him to pay to fix it? If it really broke in your pocket and not from a fall then that obviously means the screen was faulty. Now if the specific method your trying to use will be successful i have no comment on that i guess its just comes down to whos behind the cashier


 
Yeah. I wouldn't honestly believe it if someone told me "it broke from being in his pocket" but I know it's the truth (no one else has to) therefore I don't feel bad. The Vita should NOT break from being in a pocket, and in the case it does, shouldn't cost me because that shit's faulty. Is sony technically out $150 since they wont get the money from repairing it? Yes.
Are they really out that much? No. It probably costs $20 to repair and then they will be selling it as refurbished for $200+ anyway. They lose maybe 40 bucks? That's their own fault for not standing behind their product. Fuck em', I that same day it broke dropped $20 for PS Plus. I feel no remorse.


----------



## science (Jan 22, 2013)

Hey, if you don't have the $130 to get a repair done, why don't you just rob an old lady? They're pretty defenseless, it would probably be easier than buying a new Vita and swapping the serial numbers.


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Jan 22, 2013)

imranh101 said:


> Yeah. I wouldn't honestly believe it if someone told me "it broke from being in his pocket" but I know it's the truth (no one else has to) therefore I don't feel bad. The Vita should NOT break from being in a pocket, and in the case it does, shouldn't cost me because that shit's faulty. Is sony technically out $150 since they wont get the money from repairing it? Yes.
> Are they really out that much? No. It probably costs $20 to repair and then they will be selling it as refurbished for $200+ anyway. They lose maybe 40 bucks? That's their own fault for not standing behind their product. Fuck em', I that same day it broke dropped $20 for PS Plus. I feel no remorse.


Thats what im sayin be smart, dont be a retard. Dont let companies take advantage of you


----------



## Smuff (Jan 22, 2013)

I work in service and repair of electronics (industrial lasers) and I would be VERY surprised if the sticker on the back is the only record of a unit in manufacturing. We can trace our end serial numbers from the frikken serial numbers of the PCBs inside for example. If you change the stickers and pay with a credit card (WHY would you do that when considering fraud ? Instant traceability right there!) it _could_ be traced back to you.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 22, 2013)

Do the same thing that I did with T-mobile, call Sony again and tell them what does their 1-year warranty cover. Rule out the overall possibility of what happened. Tell them about that mainly focus on their warranty policy. Collaborate with them how to get it refurbish for free and they should be able to do it for you. If Sony can't fix it for free despite their warranty policy then it's false advertising.

Edit: Get a discount from Sony


----------



## science (Jan 22, 2013)

CanuckBuck said:


> Thats what im sayin be smart, dont be a retard. Dont let companies take advantage of you


 
But let's take advantage of the companies.


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Jan 22, 2013)

science said:


> But let's take advantage of the companies.


That's the stupidest thing i've ever heard. Keep being a sheep.


----------



## science (Jan 22, 2013)

CanuckBuck said:


> That's the stupidest thing i've ever heard. Keep being a sheep.


 
Just because someone has more money than you makes it okay to steal from them? You sound like one of those little fucks who steal from their parents to buy weed.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 22, 2013)

pwsincd said:


> I dont really agree with what your doing. I understand , but dont agree. sorry.


Everyone does it, don't be a hypocrite please.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 22, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> this is fraud any way you look at it. the vita broke in your pocket. you had it on your person and it broke. therefore, it's your fault, not walmart's or sony's...


Yeah, cuz charging 130$ for repairs which is almost the price for an entire PSVita is totally not a fraud nor stealing.


----------



## imranh101 (Jan 22, 2013)

Smuff said:


> I work in service and repair of electronics (industrial lasers) and I would be VERY surprised if the sticker on the back is the only record of a unit in manufacturing. We can trace our end serial numbers from the frikken serial numbers of the PCBs inside for example. If you change the stickers and pay with a credit card (WHY would you do that when considering fraud ? Instant traceability right there!) it _could_ be traced back to you.


I payed with cash.  The only thing they got is my cellphone number. Not too worried.
And yes you can check the serial number if not inside then on the system's software.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 22, 2013)

imranh101 said:


> People telling me how I'm committing fraud... on a forum that is basically set on the grounds of "how to play pirated games". Tell me otherwise, I know, you own the game, but the premise is still there.


Everyone does it, besides it was an accident and the repairs are ridiculous, fuck what others think, do your own scheme and get a new psvita along with cash back, kinda like a replacement.

I bought a ps2 before and it started freezing and scratching my dvd's, the store wouldn't even replace the console even when i tried returning it.


----------



## science (Jan 22, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Yeah, cuz charging 130$ for repairs which is almost the price for an entire PSVita is totally not a fraud nor stealing.


 
Your logic is ridiculously flawed.


----------



## imranh101 (Jan 22, 2013)

science said:


> Just because someone has more money than you makes it okay to steal from them? You sound like one of those little fucks who steal from their parents to buy weed.


Funny, I've never stolen a thing from my parents (Save a couple quarters for a pop when I was in 8th grade, maybe? Send me to hell for it please) and there's a difference between "because someone has more money than you it makes it okay to steal from them" and what happened here - by selling me a faulty device then asking money to fix it, they are stealing from ME. Gofuckyaself and if you don't like the thread, leave it.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 22, 2013)

science said:


> Just because someone has more money than you makes it okay to steal from them? You sound like one of those little fucks who steal from their parents to buy weed.


So basically they have more money than us so if they steal us more money its correct but they, a rich company, if we try to steal from them its wrong?
Grow up.


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Jan 22, 2013)

science said:


> Just because someone has more money than you makes it okay to steal from them? You sound like one of those little fucks who steal from their parents to buy weed.


I like how you saw the weed leaf in my DP so u decided to try and use that to add to your argument and assassinate my character. Anyway did you even read the thread? He had it in his pocket and it cracked THATS FAULTY so what is a warranty for? if he has to pay?... like i said before BAHHHH BAHHH sheep all stick together.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 22, 2013)

science said:


> Your logic is ridiculously flawed.


So is yours and you don't seem me bitching about it.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 22, 2013)

CanuckBuck said:


> I like how you saw the weed leaf in my DP so u decided to try and use that to add to your argument and assassinate my character. Anyway did you even read the thread? He had it in his pocket and it cracked THATS FAULTY so what is a warranty for? if he has to pay?... like i said before BAHHHH BAHHH sheep all stick together.


When people start losing argument they target the profile picture 

Still just ignore him, stupid people are stupid, stealing from a rich company is wrong, but doing otherwise is correct (according to him)


----------



## science (Jan 22, 2013)

imranh101 said:


> Funny, I've never stolen a thing from my parents (Save a couple quarters for a pop when I was in 8th grade, maybe? Send me to hell for it please) and there's a difference between "because someone has more money than you it makes it okay to steal from them" and what happened here - by selling me a faulty device then asking money to fix it, they are stealing from ME. Gofuckyaself and if you don't like the thread, leave it.


 
First of all, I never suggested that you stole from your parents.

Secondly, you bought the PSP nearly a year ago. If it recently broke in your pocket, that doesn't mean the device was defective. Things don't just break. If they did, it would have done it a year ago when you first bought it.

I don't buy for a second that it just broke. This whole thread is just a circlejerk of scammers validating eachother's shitty rational. You just want someone to confirm your guilty conscience that you aren't a horrible human being. If you wanted an actual debate on whether or not you should do this, you wouldn't be asking people to leave your thread when they disagree with your views.

Just go to Wal-Mart, return the PSP, and feel real good about yourself. Hopefully you don't believe in Karma, or you might one day feel what it's like to be on the other end of a scam.


----------



## imranh101 (Jan 22, 2013)

So tomorrow I take it back. Best outcome : They say yes and give me cash back.
Worst outcome : They say yes and give me a replacement. 
Worst outcome that some people here think : They say "HEY! WAIT A MINUTE!" and somehow magically know it's not the same one, tackle me, hold me down till police get there, and I get arrested.
I can then sell the replacement on Craigslist for like 220 and will have "paid" 30 for the repair.


----------



## imranh101 (Jan 22, 2013)

science said:


> First of all, I never suggested that you stole from your parents.
> 
> Secondly, you bought the PSP nearly a year ago. If it recently broke in your pocket, that doesn't mean the device was defective. Things don't just break. If they did, it would have done it a year ago when you first bought it.
> 
> ...


 
Like I said, you won't believe me, but what matters is I know the truth. Like those people who go to jail without ever commiting the crime? Because they are THE ONE who "did" it but they know they didnt? Yeah it's like that. I know I didnt even if it is physically impossible to prove. I'm not asking people if I should do it or not (I already did anyways) I was asking if there was something I was missing that would cause my plan to work.
And you know what? I DO believe in karma. I was abused from when I was born up until age 17 by my father. Mentally, physically. I finally after 17 years was able to move away from him and my life has been getting better ever since. When I don't get caught, I'll know it was karma watching my back and still making up for all the shit I had to put up with. I HAVE been scammed before, but only by other people. You know what it's like for me to "Scam" the entire company of Sony? Nothing. They make as much as I "scammed" back in probably about a half of a second. I don't feel one bit bad.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 22, 2013)

science said:


> First of all, I never suggested that you stole from your parents.
> 
> Secondly, you bought the PSP nearly a year ago. If it recently broke in your pocket, that doesn't mean the device was defective. Things don't just break. If they did, it would have done it a year ago when you first bought it.
> 
> ...


Snap out of it, if you are stupid people take advantage of you, if you are not then the tables get turned.

They are rich and they do not care about it, as you read, they refurbish broken consoles and then they sell them back, so basically he's just TRADING HIS CONSOLE.


----------



## science (Jan 22, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> So basically they have more money than us so if they steal us more money its correct but they, a rich company, if we try to steal from them its wrong?
> Grow up.


 
They aren't stealing from anyone. The put out a product, consumers purchase it. Why should Sony give out free devices to undeserving people? Physical damage is never covered by any standard warranty from any company. Are they all crooks? Do you enjoy living completely void of purchasing anything from major retailers?



Yepi69 said:


> Still just ignore him, stupid people are stupid, stealing from a rich company is wrong, but doing otherwise is correct (according to him)


 
Are you honestly too dumb to misunderstand my facetious remarks about stealing from old ladies? Holy shit, you're dense!


----------



## imranh101 (Jan 22, 2013)

science said:


> They aren't stealing from anyone. The put out a product, consumers purchase it. Why should Sony give out free devices to undeserving people? Physical damage is never covered by any standard warranty from any company. Are they all crooks? Do you enjoy living completely void of purchasing anything from major retailers?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you honestly too dumb to misunderstand my facetious remarks about stealing from old ladies? Holy shit, you're dense!


So if physical damage isn't covered by warranty as you say, what happens if I buy direct from sony and it comes in and the thing is broken?? "Too fucking bad asshole no warranty"? No, it DOES have a warranty, they just get to bend it how they want. "Free devices to undeserving people"? Sorry I didn't realize working for monthes to save up for a Vita, buying it on release day at 250 then it breaking later and them replacing it at nearly NO COST TO THEM would be "a free device to an undeserving person".


----------



## Engert (Jan 22, 2013)

I have a question but because i'm new at this i was wondering if i could get some of your ideas in the web.
I want to rob a bank.
What's the best way for me to do this?

Your ideas are appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 22, 2013)

science said:


> They aren't stealing from anyone. The put out a product, consumers purchase it. Why should Sony give out free devices to undeserving people? Physical damage is never covered by any standard warranty from any company. Are they all crooks? Do you enjoy living completely void of purchasing anything from major retailers?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you honestly too dumb to misunderstand my facetious remarks about stealing from old ladies? Holy shit, you're dense!


Maybe the screen of his PSVita was faulty and the console doesn't break for itself unless it got a light push on his pocket, in which I doubt about it,

Also this ''my facetious remarks about stealing from old ladies?'' I wasn't quoting you on ''stealing old ladies'' I was quoting you on stealing rich companies, read better next time.

Anyways, if you like being pushed around by other people and you like paying almost the full price of a console to send the console to repair in which it still HAS GOT WARRANTY and it broke on a ACCIDENT then go ahead and give him 130$ so he can pay Sony to repair his console, if that gives you peace on mind.

BTW, he's returning it either you like it or not so your attempts to defend yourself using those ''stealing'' remarks are of no use.


----------



## science (Jan 22, 2013)

imranh101 said:


> So if physical damage isn't covered by warranty as you say, what happens if I buy direct from sony and it comes in and the thing is broken?? "Too fucking bad asshole no warranty"? No, it DOES have a warranty, they just get to bend it how they want. "Free devices to undeserving people"? Sorry I didn't realize working for monthes to save up for a Vita, buying it on release day at 250 then it breaking later and them replacing it at nearly NO COST TO THEM would be "a free device to an undeserving person".


 
What you are describing is a factory defective unit. That is why stores have 14-day return policies. You could call yours that if it had broken in the first two weeks. But it happened 11 months in.

You paid for your first device, yes. I am very proud of you for not outright stealing it. However, you broke it, and you have to pay for the consequences. The second device would be the free device to an undeserving person, ie. you, for breaking your first device.

You stated you have a job. Why not just do the honest thing and pay for the repair?


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 22, 2013)

Engert said:


> I have a question but because i'm new at this i was wondering if i could get some of your ideas in the web.
> I want to rob a bank.
> What's the best way for me to do this?
> 
> ...


I don't see how is that related to this. Stealing a bank and returning a broken console are two different things.


----------



## imranh101 (Jan 22, 2013)

science said:


> What you are describing is a factory defective unit. That is why stores have 14-day return policies. You could call yours that if it had broken in the first two weeks. But it happened 11 months in.
> 
> You paid for your first device, yes. I am very proud of you for not outright stealing it. However, you broke it, and you have to pay for the consequences. The second device would be the free device to an undeserving person, ie. you, for breaking your first device.
> 
> You stated you have a job. Why not just do the honest thing and pay for the repair?


A PS Vita should not break from being in my pocket. That would indicate there was something awry in the manufacturing process. It was factory defective but took use to actually show the wear. You dont think this is possible? A delayed reaction to a factory defect is MORE than possible, if you don't believe it, you're a fucking retard. 
Why not pay for the repair? As stated it was something wrong with the device. Nothing "smashed in to my pocket" while I had it, nor did I bend it or anything. IT was loosely in my pocket and somehow cracked. Not even the glass, you couldn't see a break, there were just streaks of color and shit so you could only see 1/4th of the screen. Something inside was probably weak ever since I bought it. I shouldn't have to pay for that to be fixed.


----------



## Engert (Jan 22, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> I don't see how is that related to this. Stealing a bank and returning a broken console are two different things.


 
This question would fall under the category "Stupid Criminals get caught". That's where the relation is.
And boy, there are quite of few of them. Amazing actually. Google a few for a good laugh.


----------



## science (Jan 22, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Maybe the screen of his PSVita was faulty and the console doesn't break for itself unless it got a light push on his pocket, in which I doubt about it,
> 
> Also this ''my facetious remarks about stealing from old ladies?'' I wasn't quoting you on ''stealing old ladies'' I was quoting you on stealing rich companies, read better next time.
> 
> ...


 
I never said stealing from companies was okay. Please quote where you think I did that.

And accidental damage is exactly what isn't covered by the warranty. Warranty covers manufacturer defects, not a smashed screen. It would be like crashing a car and complaining when the car manufacturer doesn't give you a new car. You make a mistake, you have to pay for it. Life isn't about getting handouts.

PSP Vitas cost $250 with tax. $130 is just over half the cost of a new one. That is hardly full price, and I think it is a fair offer. Look at it this way. Sony isn't saying "Fuck you, you have to buy a new one", they're letting you get yours fixed for $120 less. Looks like $120 savings to me.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 22, 2013)

Engert said:


> This question would fall under the category "Stupid Criminals get caught". That's where the relation is.
> And boy, there are quite of few of them. Amazing actually. Google a few for a good laugh.


Oh I see, you probably never did something like that on your life, instead you are a saint and you are perfect.

Again, don't be a hypocrite please.


----------



## imranh101 (Jan 22, 2013)

Engert said:


> This question would fall under the category "Stupid Criminals get caught". That's where the relation is.
> And boy, there are quite of few of them. Amazing actually. Google a few for a good laugh.


If "stupid criminals got caught" there wouldnt be people returning RROD'd Xboxes, waterdamaged iPhones/iPods, and other broken shit every day because they'd see that people were getting caught and wouldn't do it.
How often have you heard of someone getting caught for returning defective merchandise? Oh that's right, never.
"Not possible to return waterdamaged iPhones/pods" you say? Think again, it's easy to get the orange off that paper.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jan 22, 2013)

It's literally as simple as "Take better care of your shit".  Literally.  You fucked up and you plan to rip off Walmart to "fix" it because Sony charges _too much_ for repairs?  I hope you never have car trouble.  Hate to see what kind of fraud you commit when you get that bill...


----------



## Engert (Jan 22, 2013)

Hey, here's one:

http://www.nbcnews.com/technology/technolog/burglar-who-posted-victims-facebook-pleads-guilty-124969


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Jan 22, 2013)

Science is obviously just trolling so im gonna stop feeding him shit to troll, no one is that stupid, right....? i hope so. Anyway dude do what you gotta do Sony charged $600 for a PS3 when it came out and 50% of them failed same thing with the 360 even more so. Did they reimburse people? replace or fix? the systems for free? NO. You wanna be a sheep be a sheep.


----------



## imranh101 (Jan 22, 2013)

science said:


> I never said stealing from companies was okay. Please quote where you think I did that.
> 
> And accidental damage is exactly what isn't covered by the warranty. Warranty covers manufacturer defects, not a smashed screen. It would be like crashing a car and complaining when the car manufacturer doesn't give you a new car. You make a mistake, you have to pay for it. Life isn't about getting handouts.
> 
> PSP Vitas cost $250 with tax. $130 is just over half the cost of a new one. That is hardly full price, and I think it is a fair offer. Look at it this way. Sony isn't saying "Fuck you, you have to buy a new one", they're letting you get yours fixed for $120 less. Looks like $120 savings to me.


Soooo the Vita's manufacturing defect that caused the screen to break due to the force of gravity pulling it in my pocket is my fault? It was never dropped, thrown, or hit, nothing, it broke from BEING IN MY POCKET. If a car was sitting in your driveway and you were walking towards and all of a sudden the ENGINE FELL OUT AND THE WINDOWS SHATTERED you wouldn't be expected to pay for it, that's a manufacturing fault. Doesn't matter if it was a year after it was purchased, if it happened, it's not your fault. Same applies here. Anyways, it's about time for me to go to work, so no more time to argue with your dumb ass about something I already did. Unless you've got a time machine handy I'd say all your finger-energy was wasted.


----------



## science (Jan 22, 2013)

imranh101 said:


> A PS Vita should not break from being in my pocket. That would indicate there was something awry in the manufacturing process. It was factory defective but took use to actually show the wear. You dont think this is possible? A delayed reaction to a factory defect is MORE than possible, if you don't believe it, you're a fucking retard.
> Why not pay for the repair? As stated it was something wrong with the device. Nothing "smashed in to my pocket" while I had it, nor did I bend it or anything. IT was loosely in my pocket and somehow cracked. Not even the glass, you couldn't see a break, there were just streaks of color and shit so you could only see 1/4th of the screen. Something inside was probably weak ever since I bought it. I shouldn't have to pay for that to be fixed.


 
How can you guarantee that Sony is at fault here? If it was a manufacturing defect, it would have shown up before. I had a Nintendo DS with a dead pixel out of the box. I returned it right away. Things don't just spontaneously break. It comes from user wear.

Anyways, there is no point in arguing with me. If you want to return it, go ahead and return it. I'm just here to play the moral good guy. You posted here because you were unsure about if it was the right thing to do. I am arguing that it isn't, while also defending myself against the others posting in here saying that "it is okay for us to steal from Sony, but not okay for them to steal from us" (despite the fact that Sony never stole from anyone in this thread). But you have the ultimate say. So do what you feel is right. I've said what I've needed to say.


----------



## imranh101 (Jan 22, 2013)

Engert said:


> Hey, here's one:
> 
> http://www.nbcnews.com/technology/technolog/burglar-who-posted-victims-facebook-pleads-guilty-124969


LOL
Are you fucking KIDDING me?
 He fucking broke in to someones house and stole shit. 
Jesus you are fucking STUPID...


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 22, 2013)

Just look for an AD online like craigslist or KIJIJI that fixes PS vita screens. Better then scamming.


----------



## science (Jan 22, 2013)

CanuckBuck said:


> Science is obviously just trolling so im gonna stop feeding him shit to troll, no one is that stupid, right....? i hope so. Anyway dude do what you gotta do Sony charged $600 for a PS3 when it came out and 50% of them failed same thing with the 360 even more so. Did they reimburse people? replace or fix? the systems for free? NO. You wanna be a sheep be a sheep.


 
Microsoft replaced systems for free. I had my original 360 RROD and got it fixed for free. When something major comes up, companies do recalls all the time.

http://www.gamespot.com/news/microsoft-extending-360-warranty-to-three-years-6173633

Where is your source for 50% of PS3s failing? I highly doubt that number is accurate.

Also, do you expect things to last forever? Things break after time.


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Jan 22, 2013)

imranh101 said:


> LOL
> Are you fucking KIDDING me?
> He fucking broke in to someones house and stole shit.
> Jesus you are fucking STUPID...


dude ignore these people lol...theres just trolling you


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 22, 2013)

Anyways, there is no point in arguing with me. If you want to return it, go ahead and return it. I'm just here to play the moral good guy. You posted here because you were unsure about if it was the right thing to do. I am arguing that it isn't, while also defending myself against the others posting in here saying that "it is okay for us to steal from Sony, but not okay for them to steal from us" (despite the fact that Sony never stole from anyone in this thread). But you have the ultimate say. So do what you feel is right. I've said what I've needed to say.[/quote]

 ''I'm just here to play the moral good guy'' Yeah because you are perfect and you never EVER stole anything from anyone, not even a nickel.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 22, 2013)

science said:


> Microsoft replaced systems for free. I had my original 360 RROD and got it fixed for free. When something major comes up, companies do recalls all the time.
> 
> http://www.gamespot.com/news/microsoft-extending-360-warranty-to-three-years-6173633
> 
> ...


I know people who still have their NES and SNES systems after years and years, did it broke after time? No.



UglyIdiot said:


> Just look for an AD online like craigslist or KIJIJI that fixes PS vita screens. Better then scamming.



And send the console so the person who is going to ''repair'' it never sends the console back?


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jan 22, 2013)

imranh101 said:


> LOL
> Are you fucking KIDDING me?
> He fucking broke in to someones house and stole shit.
> Jesus you are fucking STUPID...


Getting more than a little defensive here, bud.  Calling people "fucking retards" telling them they're "fucking STUPID"...  The fact of the matter is...you've have the goddamned thing for 11 months.  Who knows what you've done to it in that time.  It's more likely the accumulated bouncing around in your pocket broke the screen than it is that there was some manufacturing defect that finally, after nearly a year, has shown itself...  Justifying fraud by stating that other people get away with it is nearly as childish as namecalling on the internet.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 22, 2013)

Science isn't trolling at all, how the heck did this even start? It started with OP checking to see if his plan would work. And now.....?


----------



## Engert (Jan 22, 2013)

Maybe i should ask my cousin Vinny about this but i was wondering what you guys think.
What if i crash my car intentionally with someone that i know so we can split the insurance money?
What do you guys think about that?


----------



## science (Jan 22, 2013)

UglyIdiot said:


> Science isn't trolling at all, how the heck did this even start? It started with OP checking to see if his plan would work. And now.....?


 
Trolling = disagreeing (apparently)


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 22, 2013)

science said:


> Trolling = disagreeing (apparently)


Haha, I know! I suggest a lock to this thread. Instead of OP taking our opinions on his plan, he should just do it himself and see the consequences he faces.


----------



## Engert (Jan 22, 2013)

No no don't lock it. I have many questions.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 22, 2013)

> ="UglyIdiot, post: 4528782, member: 284109"]Just look for an AD online like craigslist or KIJIJI that fixes PS vita screens. Better then scamming.





Engert said:


> Maybe i should ask my cousin Vinny about this but i was wondering what you guys think.
> What if i crash my car intentionally with someone that i know so we can split the insurance money?
> What do you guys think about that?


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 22, 2013)

UglyIdiot said:


> Haha, I know! I suggest a lock to this thread. Instead of OP taking our opinions on his plan, he should just do it himself and see the consequences he faces.


Defending others isn't gonna help your condition, let alone ''thread locking'' threats.


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hes not trolling him? he called him a horrible person because he wants to replace his vita. Its besides the point If the system was faulty or not calling him a horrible person over a video game console is what? being nice? hes fucking trolling. He has no clue what Imranh101 does for a living maybe he rescues impoverished animals, maybe he walks old fucking ladies across the street but if he wants to replace his vita which cracked in his pocket ( yes ive seen it happen its possible) hes a horrible person? get a fucking life. PLZ close this thread.


----------



## Devin (Jan 22, 2013)

I agree with the locking of the thread. The issue has been "solved". OP has been given the outcomes of doing said event. All that's left is the useless banter that eventually leads to name calling, which leads to warnings and then a thread lock.


----------



## pwsincd (Jan 22, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Everyone does it, don't be a hypocrite please.


being a hypocrite suggests that i do what the OP is suggesting , when i infact dont , how you derive that i do im not sure..


----------



## Engert (Jan 22, 2013)

What if i impersonate the voice of the husband of a blind rich woman so she can leave me all her money when i am by her bed in her last moments, do you think the real husband or other people would notice?


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 22, 2013)

Devin said:


> I agree with the locking of the thread. The issue has been "solved". OP has been given the outcomes of doing said event. All that's left is the useless banter that eventually leads to name calling, which leads to warnings and then a thread lock.


So, the OP got a warning thanks to the ''people'' here who kept bitching about it?

Ok, i guess that's ''fair''.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 22, 2013)

Engert said:


> What if i impersonate the voice of the husband of a blind rich woman so she can leave me all her money when i am by her bed in her last moments, do you think the real husband or other people would notice?


Again, its not related therefore:


----------

